# Briggs & Stratton Intec 190 Compression



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

My neighbor's Troy Built Tiller has a B&S Intec 190 engine that has lost its compression. It only has 60 psi and squirting oil in alone does not improve it enough. I checked the valve clearances and they are ok. The tiller looks good and not appear worn out. 
What to check? Head Gasket, Burnt Valves, Worn Rings? Any experience with this anyone?
Also It will not run at all and I wonder if there is a Key on the flywheel that could be damaged and throwing it out of time. Does that happen on these engines with tillers? 
He said the tiller ran last year but would die after a short time.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

There's three things you check:

1. Compression: (which you did). A 4 cycle will fire at 60 psi but not run good. Not running at all puts you to the other two things.

2. Ignition: Is it getting any fire? You have a spark tester? If there is no fire then you are looking at a sheared key or ignition coil. Now a sheared key is not unusual especially if there an aluminum key in there which is a good idea. It saves the engine/flywheel if the motor seizes. Does it have a solid state ignition system?

3. Fuel: 60 psi is enough to pull fuel in and ignite if the ignition is good. If you spray starter fluid or carb cleaner in the carb and it doesn't fire but it fires if you spray some through the sparkplug hole then you know you have carb problems.

Looks like you are going to have to pull the head check for scoring in the cylinder wall, heavy oil buildup in the cylinder which would indicate bad rings and check if the valves are moving and seating properly. If you have heavy oil/carbon build up then the valve will not seat properly.


----------



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

I do have a spark tester and there is spark. I checked rocker arms and they are working and I reset the valve lash. I am thinking sheared pin now. I am surprised you felt 60 psi is enough to run. I need to look at the engine and see what I have to remove to get to the flywheel and shear pin.


----------

